# I have mable store, nook cranny, and the musuem.



## Antonio (Mar 21, 2020)

If you want to come visit, let me know. I accept payments in regular wood (not light or dark). I also could use other fruits besides coconuts, oranges, and apples.


----------



## xenoblade (Mar 21, 2020)

10 regular wood ? id like to come !


----------



## Antonio (Mar 21, 2020)

shigure said:


> 10 regular wood ? id like to come !



That works and if you got any other fruits, it would help. <3. 

Gonna open town rn.


----------



## katastrophic! (Mar 21, 2020)

i'd like to come  i can bring over cherries and ten normal wood if you want


----------



## Mayor Jack (Mar 21, 2020)

I can bring 5 peaches and five wood if you would like!


----------



## RedTheHappyFox (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi I have some wood could I come visit ^-^


----------



## dorohedoros (Mar 21, 2020)

i can offer 10 wood and 3 pears! : Dc


----------



## Antonio (Mar 21, 2020)

Alrighty, everyone add me and i'll be ready to let all of y'all come.

- - - Post Merge - - -

fc is 5457-1578-2981


----------



## gldawn (Mar 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit to shop at Mable. I can bring 3 pears.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 21, 2020)

Bring everything and leave it by the airport


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi ! I just send you a friend request. I Have some coconuts if you want


----------



## dorohedoros (Mar 21, 2020)

thank you so much!! : Dc


----------



## Antonio (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm gonna bump this but can you guys *bring bells instead of fruits and woods*


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 22, 2020)

My fc is in the side bar and I can pay you like 10,000 bells if you want :3
Edit: I sent a fr, my name is Abri and my in game name is Abriana


----------



## Antonio (Mar 22, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> My fc is in the side bar and I can pay you like 10,000 bells if you want :3



Alright, opening town

- - - Post Merge - - -

communication error

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's reopened


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 22, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Alright, opening town
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> communication error



Oof, can you try again?

Edit: Ok


----------



## Antonio (Mar 22, 2020)

yall keep crashing and I don't think it's me

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's me, hold up


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 22, 2020)

Antonio said:


> yall keep crashing and I don't think it's me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> it's me, hold up


Oh ok


----------



## Antonio (Mar 22, 2020)

reopening rn

- - - Post Merge - - -

opened

again apologies

- - - Post Merge - - -

opened

again apologies


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 22, 2020)

It's ok and thank you!! :3


----------



## Antonio (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm moving everything to my other shop. 

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...nd-Tours-and-Deliveries&p=8496542#post8496542


----------

